# Is there an official list of High Risk countries from DIAC? Need help



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi All,

is there a list of High Risk countries from DIAC? My good friend is from YEMEN and he wants to apply so he wants to know if it is in high risk list ? 

Thanks


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it is a high risk country


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

All those countries whose passport holders are not eligible for Electronic Travel Authority(ETA) are high risk countries.Following URL might be helpful:

Visitors – Online Applications – Applications & Forms

Thanks.







Riza2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> is there a list of High Risk countries from DIAC? My good friend is from YEMEN and he wants to apply so he wants to know if it is in high risk list ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> All those countries whose passport holders are not eligible for Electronic Travel Authority(ETA) are high risk countries.Following URL might be helpful:
> 
> Visitors – Online Applications – Applications & Forms
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you v much for your reply i have further 2 question if u dnt mind plz.

1. If he applies for 176 state sponsorship, will the security check process be faster ? or is security check process time frame the same 175 & 176 State sponsored ? 

2. Is the security check passport dependent ? or is it based on which country you lived in ? Because in his case, he NEVER actually lived in YEMEN , his whole life he was in SWEDEN (he was born there) but he or his parents never applied for citizenship, so he still holds YEMEN passport. So in that case, does security check still apply ??


thank you all in advance for any responses to help with my friends inquiry !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. The security check is not affected by visa class - it's more to do with your country of citizenship and the associated threat level.

2. It depends on the country of citizenship and in some cases also the region(s) that you have lived in. It will be up to DIAC to decide whether your friend will undergo a security check. Your friend should just apply for his visa and then roll with the punches - it may be that DIAC deems that a security check is not required but that would be up to them to decide. Yes, the checks can take a while but provided that one does not have anything to hide, this will just be a formality and the visa will follow.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> 1. The security check is not affected by visa class - it's more to do with your country of citizenship and the associated threat level.
> 
> 2. It depends on the country of citizenship and in some cases also the region(s) that you have lived in. It will be up to DIAC to decide whether your friend will undergo a security check. Your friend should just apply for his visa and then roll with the punches - it may be that DIAC deems that a security check is not required but that would be up to them to decide. Yes, the checks can take a while but provided that one does not have anything to hide, this will just be a formality and the visa will follow.



Dear Maz25;

I really appreciate the answer you've given on my behalf and far more better than I could.

Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Is India in a high risk countries Category?


----------



## morshed (Jul 30, 2014)

Is Bangladesh high risk?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Is India in a high risk countries Category?


 yes


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

morshed said:


> Is Bangladesh high risk?


Yes


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes


Even though India is in high risk category the visa processing time is at par with non risky countries.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Even though India is in high risk category the visa processing time is at par with non risky countries.


 True Not all HR countries are born equal


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

List of low risk countries

https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes


thanks got it


----------

